
Printf for CSS debugging - jayeshsalvi
http://forrst.com/posts/printf_for_CSS_debugging-0Db
======
0x0
Is it not better to use "outline: 1px solid #000"?

Borders take up space, but outlines do not. Even 1px extra space may be enough
to cause unexpected line wraps and push items on to another row, for example.

